# Fed up of waiting



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

As the title say, I am getting fed up of waiting for Missy to have her kittens.
Not sure when she's due but it must be soon? She hasn't stopped licking herself for the last two days and she is HUGE.
Just want her to have them now.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I should imagine poor Missy feels exactly the same :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm sure she is, but I am so impatient. Still no signs of anything happening yet though.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Patience is a virtue  they will come when they are ready? poor missy must be well fed up and if shes been licking herself the last few days then i dont think you will have to wait much longer  *


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

We will all remember you said this when at 3-4 weeks they are all climbing up your curtains, and giving you sleepless nights lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Going from my experience if she is cleaning down below then expect them soon


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou guys.
sjreilly72 I am sure you're right, I will probably be ok but I don't think hubby will be too happy when they're all waking us up! Or hanging off the curtains!

Am starting to get a little concerned as I have been taking her temperature (when she will let me) The first couple of times it was 38.6, then Thur last week it dropped to 37.6 so was expecting things to happen pretty soon which they haven't. Didn't manage to take it again till yesterday and it was 37.8, again, expecting something to happen, still no signs so have just taken it now and it is 37.7 Is this normal?
She has used her litter tray loads yesterday evening and this morning.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can anyone help? Should I be worried or is this normal?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

this is totally normal. a lot of times when a cat is due to have her kits she will go to the toilet a lot


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

What about her temperature? that was what was concerning me more as I have read that when it drops they should go into labour within 24 hours?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone??????


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i think all things together normally indicate that the babies are due soon has her behaviour changed today?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Not really, she hasn't eaten quite as much today but apart from that she's been the same for the last couple of weeks, following me round and wanting lots of petting.


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

the books say that their temp is suppose to drop by 2 degrees but i never noticed it with Suzi it was more her general behaviour that alerted me-- and the fact that my other queen would not leave her alone with lots of mutual grooming 48hours before hand. all the other regular signs did not happen ( but i think Suzi could not read the book!! that tells you what to expect!!!) Good luck hope it happens soon


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou Kazijay. Doesn't look like it's going to happen tonight, she's fast asleep on the table (she's not allowed there normally but haven't got the heart to move her) and has been nearly all day, only really moving for a bit of food and to use her tray.
I've had everything crossed for the last few days and haven't been sleeping well, listening out for her.
Will post if anything happens.....


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

My cat was cleaning herself a lot also..never went off her food.
But the real sign was her desperation to go behind the tv to make a nest.
She was shut in my room and basically was breathing fast.
she had her first at 2am next morning.

But the continuous cleaning like every 10 mins was the giveaway.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

She has been cleaning loads, especially her nipples and other bits, loads when she's awake but like I said she has slept loads today


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fairy74, were you there when she gave birth?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah.... the terrible Waiting Time! I think it eventually gets to every owner whose cat is expecting, no wonder my girl went off & hid in the spare room to have hers, she probably couldn't cope with my stress :lol:


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> Fairy74, were you there when she gave birth?


Yes i was there at 2am when my daughter shouted for me as she was under her valance squealing.
I carried her to her box in my room where she straight away had her first.

Was 8 hours later her 2nd appeared and 2 hours later another.

And i had sat there all night waiting lol while she slept

There was no way i could have slept.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

fairy74 said:


> Yes i was there at 2am when my daughter shouted for me as she was under her valance squealing.
> I carried her to her box in my room where she straight away had her first.
> 
> Was 8 hours later her 2nd appeared and 2 hours later another.
> ...


Misty started about 2.00am and had 6 by around 6am-ish. My mum offerred to take the boys so I could sleep the next day but I was too hyper. 

They definitely change their mood, lots of purring, now she is just cleaning everywhere, then she will start cleaning her bottom area, Misty then paced between her 2 boxes ripping frantically at the towels, sheets etc. This as when I knew she was almost ready. Her tail kept moving too, like small contractions, she also turned very vocal, she is normally very quiet.

HTH


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou mellowma. Did wonder if it was going to happen last night as she was scratching at the carpet in a dark corner of the room and has never done that before, and she had also been licking her nipples and bottom area lots, but the only thing that happen was she caught a mouse in my kitchen and then came to sleep on my bed.
She is now fast asleep on the table again.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

fairy74, have been reding your other posts and I am so sorry that one of your kittens died, it must have been awful for you.

I am hoping that Missy lets me know when it's time as I really want to be there. Nothing last night, lets see what happens today.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you have idea what day she on ? Not that it matters to them, Misty kept me waiting until day 69.  I set my alarm for every 2 hours from day 60ish! Then promptly fell alsleep as she had her first.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Do you have idea what day she on ? Not that it matters to them, Misty kept me waiting until day 69.  I set my alarm for every 2 hours from day 60ish! Then promptly fell alsleep as she had her first.


How typical is that?
No, don't know what day she is on. Basically we went away for 10 days and when we got back I could see that her tummy had grown as had her nipples. It will be 4 weeks on Tuesday when we returned.
Do you have any idea when they normally start showing?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*they norm start showing they are pregnant around 3 weeks? its their nipples that are the give away *


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou, like I said, we were away for 10 days and didn't check her nipples before we went.
What about their tums, when is it normally visable that they are pregnant, especially if that's the first thing you notice?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> Thankyou, like I said, we were away for 10 days and didn't check her nipples before we went.
> What about their tums, when is it normally visable that they are pregnant, especially if that's the first thing you notice?


That varies so much between cats, it depends on the breed, size & shape of the mum and how many/how large the kittens are.

There are only two things that can indicate due date if you don't know.... as Rotties said, the nipples become deeply pink and enlarged at 6 weeks before birth. If the kittens can be felt moving in the mum's tummy, then they will be due in 3 weeks or less. Apart from that it's not easy to say. Some cats don't have milk in til the birth - others, like my own, had milk for at least 10 days before.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *they norm start showing they are pregnant around 3 weeks? its their nipples that are the give away *





Fizzy12 said:


> Thankyou, like I said, we were away for 10 days and didn't check her nipples before we went.
> What about their tums, when is it normally visable that they are pregnant, especially if that's the first thing you notice?





MerlinsMum said:


> That varies so much between cats, it depends on the breed, size & shape of the mum and how many/how large the kittens are.
> 
> There are only two things that can indicate due date if you don't know.... as Rotties said, the nipples become deeply pink and enlarged at 6 weeks before birth. If the kittens can be felt moving in the mum's tummy, then they will be due in 3 weeks or less. Apart from that it's not easy to say. Some cats don't have milk in til the birth - others, like my own, had milk for at least 10 days before.


So it's basically a bit of a waiting game!  _They_ say they start showing around 4/5 weks but I think it varies with each cat.

Hopefully it won't be too long now.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I hate waiting! I am such an impatient person.

And I have a bet with my husband that she will have had them by Monday and I'm running out of time. lol


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

You'll know when she's just about to have them! It's like a kitty instinct... When Pixie had hers, I was there because I went to find her after I had 'the feeling!'. There weren't any clues with Pix, she'd been grooming down there for about two weeks, temperature was the same, appetite was the same, she wasn't vocal or irritable, I just went and sat with her and a couple of hours later the contractions started, and then after an hour of pushing, kitten 1 arrived breech, then three more within 2 hours and another 8 hours later!
good luck, I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long!
xxx


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Anwen said:


> You'll know when she's just about to have them! It's like a kitty instinct... When Pixie had hers, I was there because I went to find her after I had 'the feeling!'. There weren't any clues with Pix, she'd been grooming down there for about two weeks, temperature was the same, appetite was the same, she wasn't vocal or irritable, I just went and sat with her and a couple of hours later the contractions started, and then after an hour of pushing, kitten 1 arrived breech, then three more within 2 hours and another 8 hours later!
> good luck, I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long!
> xxx


Thankyou, so do I. Yet again she is asleep on the table, will let you all know if anything happens. x


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a quick updat. There's still nothing happening. As I'm typing this Missy is lying staring at the dishwasher, I'm assuming that's where yesterdays mouse must have come from and she's waiting for another one, lol.
So, it doesn't look like tonight is going to be the night.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lol !! my cat stares at the dishwasher too, i often wonder whats behind there!!

Hopefully you will have an uneventful night, so you can sleep and she will start early in the morning.

The night before amber went into labour she was on our bed padding, and under the bed scratching, and wanting lots of attention, then we all fell asleep and she was fine early in the morning, and then she came to us crying, and the plug was there, and that was that. Cant wait for your news.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Just another quick update. Still no sign of Missy going in to labour.
It's 5 weeks today since we returned from our holiday and noticed that she was pregnant (large, pink nipples and a round tummy, and also my neighbour that was looking after her for us reporting that she ate everything he put down for her which she doesn't normally do if we are away) so it really can't be much longer. Fingers crossed it happens tonight?

On a happier note, my friend had her baby yesterday morning (she was a week overdue) and I got a cuddle with baby Daisy today. xxx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ah thats lovely about your friends baby. its usually 65 days plus, amber went on day 67. (so that was 9 weeks 4 days) Its 3 weeks when their nipples start to show, so maybe she still has a few days yet.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

it won't be long now. The waiting is the hardest part for sure xx


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

What's with the Christmas countdown!?!


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

bimbleweb said:


> What's with the Christmas countdown!?!


I saw someone else had it so I thought I would too. It's also my aim to loose another stone by then, so everytime I'm on I can see how long I've got left.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

bimbleweb said:


> it won't be long now. The waiting is the hardest part for sure xx


I hope so. I hate having to wait for anything! x


----------

